# Where do you guys get mulch!?!?!? [HELP]



## Jer723 (May 10, 2009)

hey guys its me i am looking online looking at home depot and i cannot find cypress mulch ANYWHERE! and its ticking me off :bang do you guys know where i can get some? or where you get yours? i need it! also, i know i cant use cedar or pine mulch, but isnt there any other mulch you could use thats more available? or some type of alternative? please guys i want whats best for the little guy! thanks a bunch

Jerry


----------



## Beazer (May 10, 2009)

Boas and Balls on KS.com sells cypress mulch, including the finer twice milled stuff. Its rather cheap and you can get huge bags. I bought a ton from them so I am good until next year. Go to kingsnake.com classifieds and click on the category "supplies, bedding, &access.". Shipping isnt bad at all either.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 10, 2009)

i get mine from home depot. i know you said that you looked online for it at their site, but they have a bunch of stuff in the stores that aren't on the website. go to one and look, i'm sure they have it.


----------



## Jer723 (May 10, 2009)

is eucalyptus mulch ok to use also?


----------



## DaveDragon (May 10, 2009)

We get ours at Agway. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.agway.com/store_locator.html?radius=30&zip=06010" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.agway.com/store_locator.html ... &zip=06010</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Beazer (May 11, 2009)

Home Depots only carry it in a lot states (atleast pure cypress mulch). Here in AZ I haven't heard of any HD's that do. Though, if you live in the East/South East they typically do. Be really careful purchasing from Home Depots because some of them may say cypress but contain cedar as well and other mixtures. 
Eucalyptus, I have seen being used by Zilla? I hear mixed opinions on Eucalyptus substrates, and frankly, its just not worth the risk when there are other alternatives. I use, succesfully and no neurological problems, Eucalyptus branches in my cages however I make sure they are DRY and sun baked. 
Just try the cypress mulch ordered off the internet via boas and balls. Its literally like 15 times cheaper to order 3 big bags and the shipping than buying the bags from companies like T-REX or ZOOMED (btw zoomeds mulch contains metals/plastics and I have seen this happen in atleast everybag I had purchased). Here is a direct link.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boasandballs.com/supplies.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.boasandballs.com/supplies.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (May 11, 2009)

He lives about 20 miles from me. Agway would be the best and cheapest place to get it.


----------



## Beazer (May 11, 2009)

Ah, I see, I didn't see his location. I guess agway it is lol. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Jer723 (May 12, 2009)

yea that probably my best bet. me and my dad were looking and we found that agway has it for pretty cheap. thats probably where well go.


----------



## taylorreptiles (May 13, 2009)

For all you guys looking for cypress in the West, We just received a truckload in.

We are in central California. If you have any questions, please drop us a line.

<!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> or 559-349-7708. Thanks...


----------



## Dom3rd (May 24, 2009)

Home Depot has cypress mulch on sale til the 27th 5 for $10 and they are 2 cubic ft of mulch


----------



## jntann (May 25, 2009)

Hi I live in tucson Arizona I got my cypress mulch at Home depot in Austin,Texas
while visiting my daughter, I loaded up on it. I could not find it in Arizona. home depot might special order it for you if you ask them.


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (May 25, 2009)

Beazer said:


> Home Depots only carry it in a lot states (atleast pure cypress mulch). Here in AZ I haven't heard of any HD's that do. Though, if you live in the East/South East they typically do. Be really careful purchasing from Home Depots because some of them may say cypress but contain cedar as well and other mixtures.
> Eucalyptus, I have seen being used by Zilla? I hear mixed opinions on Eucalyptus substrates, and frankly, its just not worth the risk when there are other alternatives. I use, succesfully and no neurological problems, Eucalyptus branches in my cages however I make sure they are DRY and sun baked.
> Just try the cypress mulch ordered off the internet via boas and balls. Its literally like 15 times cheaper to order 3 big bags and the shipping than buying the bags from companies like T-REX or ZOOMED (btw zoomeds mulch contains metals/plastics and I have seen this happen in atleast everybag I had purchased). Here is a direct link.
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boasandballs.com/supplies.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.boasandballs.com/supplies.html</a><!-- m -->




hey how do you order the mulch on boas and balls because there's no shipping cart or anything? 
Also how much does the mulch cost with shipping? 

Thanks


----------



## Beasty (May 25, 2009)

I have seen and heard of Aspen being used with snakes and even a tegu here on this forum. I haven't heard anything adverse.
I haven't bought it yet myself but the girl I bought a red tegu from threw in a few bags of cypress she said she got at either True Value or Ace hardware. She had them bring it in for her especially. She went to the store and they said they didn't carry it and she found the SKU # herself, pointed it out and got it. It cost her about $6-8 a bag here in Utah.
I'll have to dig through my stuff to see if I can find it. I'll be needing some before summer's over for sure.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 29, 2009)

i got mine at walmart 2 huge bags for 5 dollars


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2009)

Aspen is no good, once you get it damp it molds bad. It is ok for snakes that need to be dry, but it will not work for tegus.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jun 30, 2009)

I cant find any eucalyptus or cypress mulch in large quantities here in so cal. It would cost me like 300 bucks or more each time I cleaned my cage. Fir I can get not sure that is all that great though. anyone in So cal have an idea where to get a good mulch cheap?

Thanks


----------



## hailo (Jun 30, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> I cant find any eucalyptus or cypress mulch in large quantities here in so cal. It would cost me like 300 bucks or more each time I cleaned my cage. Fir I can get not sure that is all that great though. anyone in So cal have an idea where to get a good mulch cheap?
> 
> Thanks



+1 i have been looking also.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 30, 2009)

Do a search on TeguTalk. Someone had posted a place that stocked it in So. Cal.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 30, 2009)

see if this link helps at all.
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2405&hilit=california+mulch" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2405&hilit=california+mulch</a><!-- l -->


----------



## Beasty (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the correction on the Aspen, Bobby. I never tried it but did see someone on here with a wicked nice(albeit too small for an adult) custom wood cage using it saying they had no probs. I haven't seen them around in a while, that i know of though.
This seems to be a fairly universal problem. It REALLY frustrates me to speak with folks here who have no idea and don't want to know about cypress. I used it in the Southeast for well over a decade with NO problems ever finding it. Now I'm dealing with not only not finding but suppliers who never even heard of it.
I'm going to investigate hardcore tomorrow and see what I can find out. I just CAN'T pay $33+ for a stupid bag of mulch I used to pick up at Wal-mart or ANY other place for like $2 a bag! That's just crazy!


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 9, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Do a search on TeguTalk. Someone had posted a place that stocked it in So. Cal.



Dave are you talking about the guy on the first page?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 9, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Do a search on TeguTalk. Someone had posted a place that stocked it in So. Cal.
> ...


No, he's in CT. There is another thread about finding cypress in CA.


----------



## hailo (Jul 9, 2009)

> No, he's in CT. There is another thread about finding cypress in CA.



im sorry but i must be doing something wrong, cuz i still cant find it


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 9, 2009)

Me either I am in Montclair CA, and can't find any stores that carries it I don't want to spend 35 dollers when other people are spending $5.


----------



## hailo (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe if a few of us locals get together and get a few bags


----------

